# did i win the seed lottery?



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

well well, i have been having trouble locally finding grade A crip in my fl town at 50 a 1/8. a friend from years ago just dropped my off a 50 sack, and i asked how it was, he said "check it out"  looked good..opened the bag and WHAM holy stink. best **** ive smelt in years. so i came in after a good dinner and started to break up some ganj from this bag to roll a dooby. and eureka, what do you know, a dark tiger stripped solid, viable seed. i alsmost crapped my pants.  then as i was showing my g/f i dropped it on the carpet. i scrounged for 20 minutes until i found it.  phew.  its in a paper towel in a zip lock, in a dresser. cmooooooooon female.  i pray it sprouts and is f.  if it is my plans for buying seeds is posponed for a while.  heres a pic of the bud it came out of, and the seed next to it. wish me luck.  ill give a smoke report after i burn this dooby.:yay:


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 29, 2009)

where exactly is this picture you speak of?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry, i edited picture in forst post.  i just smoked half a doob with my g/f. the taste  omg, piney/dank, with lingering nose hair burning smoke. as i sit here i can feel my eyes droop, and am starting to perspire. jesus, maybe, just maybe i came across something special.  and i was talking to my g/f, if its a male ill use the pollen to crossbreed.  either way, if it germs im a winner.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

when i rolled the joint i had to reroll it becaise the weed was sticking to the paper, ***?  heres pics of the rest of bag.  i wish i had a better cam to show up close. packed with trichs.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

i just took a few more pulls off that doobie. taste like keif. hashy. i keep smacking my mouth and lips together to tatse the tastyness.  can anyone identify strain like traits from pictures, and description?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

:dancing: just broke up more for a doob. got 4 more seeds.....2 look viable 2 dont.  i threw them in with the first seed.  cant wait to see how many more come out of 1/8th.  super sweet.  my odds keep going up. i am so exited.


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 29, 2009)

Most seeds from bags are usually hermies, which produce unviable hermie seeds *MOST OF THE TIME.

Maybe you have, only way you can tell is to plant it!

Start a journal up!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

When you find a seed or two in really good smoke that really should be sensimillia, be aware that there is a good chance that it is a hermie seed.  If you grow this out and get a girl, keep a good eye out for nanners.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> When you find a seed or two in really good smoke that really should be sensimillia, be aware that there is a good chance that it is a hermie seed. If you grow this out and get a girl, keep a good eye out for nanners.


i gotcha. i called the guy i got the bag from, and he told me he found seeds too so it seems like it was pollinated. maybe the grower wanted his own seed stock, but had to sell some too?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

i am so medicated right now its like im 13 again.  well not quite, but damn close. my tolerance is high.  this stuff cuts right through me reminding me i am stoned.  awesome


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> i gotcha. i called the guy i got the bag from, and he told me he found seeds too so it seems like it was pollinated. maybe the grower wanted his own seed stock, but had to sell some too?




No, sounds more like a hermie to me, especially since it is such kick-butt bud.  When growers breed for seeds, they do not sell the seeded bud.  And, of course, it was pollinated, but I do believe that it was most likely self-pollinated.  There are easy ways to selectively pollinate only a select amount of buds when pollinating for seed stock.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 29, 2009)

BkPhate said:
			
		

> Most seeds from bags are usually hermies, which produce unviable hermie seeds *MOST OF THE TIME.
> 
> Maybe you have, only way you can tell is to plant it!
> 
> Start a journal up!


journal will follow, but after they are established. man i hope they thrive.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> journal will follow, but after they are established. man i hope they thrive.



Well, keep your fingers crossed that they are not hermies and keep a really, really good eye out for nanners when they starts to flower.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the term Crypto used by people in FL.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I love the term Crypto used by people in FL.


when i was in high school crypto was the term used widley, guess us floridians got lazy and dropped the o.  we have three catogories of herbs, regs mids and cryp. withought the o.  not sure where is came from.  its funny down, here. the new term for good cryp went from fire, to flame.  not sure why. i like the term dank., ir kill.  to each there own.  
    cant wait to break up the rest of the bag to hopefully pull out some more of these dank cryp seeds, lol.  even if i get nanners hemp godess, i will have pollen to sex plants with. no?


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, sounds more like a hermie to me, especially since it is such kick-butt bud. When growers breed for seeds, they do not sell the seeded bud. And, of course, it was pollinated, but I do believe that it was most likely self-pollinated. There are easy ways to selectively pollinate only a select amount of buds when pollinating for seed stock.


im sure most growers dont sell seeded bud, but i think its far fetched to conclude that all growers do that.  some people need the money. if i grew some intentionally seeded bud, i would take the seeds i needed, and if i had a crap load left and sold i would sell it.  fyi i do not grow to sell if i made that impression in the last sentence.  only time will tell.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

good luck wit the loo.
 but THG is right . i mean if a grower intentionally pollinated his girls tehred be alot more seeds in them buds then jsut the few ya found.
jmo.
 and i too had hermies that give me buds wit one or two seeds in it only. and no male pollen ever got loose inside teh grow .
  just like she said keep close eye on it if it shows F in the beginning for sure.
  wish ya teh best wit tehm :watchplant:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> good luck wit the loo.
> but THG is right . i mean if a grower intentionally pollinated his girls tehred be alot more seeds in them buds then jsut the few ya found.
> jmo.
> and i too had hermies that give me buds wit one or two seeds in it only. and no male pollen ever got loose inside teh grow .
> ...


i hear ya. makes plenty sense. i usually keep an eye on flowering plants for nanners.  even if i buy them from a reputable breeder.  just hope i might get lucky.  tonight ill look at them and make sure paper towel is still nice and damp.  and i think im ganna go through the rest of the 1/8th here in a bit to see if theres anymore in there.  lets say the plant i am smoking was self pollinated. isnt there a chance i could get a reg female?  and let me tell you...this stuff is so damn potent i dont care if it buds and seeds, its worth it.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

> lets say the plant i am smoking was self pollinated. isnt there a chance i could get a reg female?


 i'd say its quite possible yet prolly more likely taht it will also hermie on you wether it be erly on in flower and only be a nanner or two which are controllable by plucking or even as crazy as balls and nanners literally everywhere shootin all out in a matter of less than 48hrs. or even havin a girl way late in flower almost chop time and just throw a nanner or two then. but either way id say ya odds are leanin more towards endin up wit a herm in some shape/form or stage showin its signs etc...
  jmo again.
  buthey if its wat ya limited to i wouldnt complain. i too am on bagseeds. only my first grow which i revegged one from for mom now for clones was from bagseed but it came from a guy who knew the grower and teh strain and knew it was from a crop which was indeed pollinated by a male.
  but my second grow. last harvest almost every one was herm all showin at diff times in flower and at diff extreemes like i listed above.
 and the seeds for my first grow which came from bud which i smoked but had like a million seeds to each bud . it was almost solid seeds LOL. you drop a bud on a plate and they'd all pop out and ting ting cling on the plate . i still remember it LOL. it was nothin i ever seen before so many seeds in one single bud. 
  but the seeds for my last grow i harvested that hermed on me all came from buds that had like a seeds here, a seed there, maybe a few in this bud. kinda liek wat you got there.
  just thought id let ya in on tidbits of how when etc herms come out an all that.
  and just another FYI. if a plant thats in full bud starts throwin balls or nanners pretty bad or at an excessive rate. then odds are tehy're bout twice more as many that are growin within the buds as well which are almost imo impossible to keep under control. thats when i decide that its time to chop em.
 but if ya dont give a dang if ya bud is seeded or not etc. then wat the hek right.
  sorry so long man im jivin from caffein and im higher than a kite righ now LOL
  good mornin :aok:


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i'd say its quite possible yet prolly more likely taht it will also hermie on you wether it be erly on in flower and only be a nanner or two which are controllable by plucking or even as crazy as balls and nanners literally everywhere shootin all out in a matter of less than 48hrs. or even havin a girl way late in flower almost chop time and just throw a nanner or two then. but either way id say ya odds are leanin more towards endin up wit a herm in some shape/form or stage showin its signs etc...
> jmo again.
> buthey if its wat ya limited to i wouldnt complain. i too am on bagseeds. only my first grow which i revegged one from for mom now for clones was from bagseed but it came from a guy who knew the grower and teh strain and knew it was from a crop which was indeed pollinated by a male.
> but my second grow. last harvest almost every one was herm all showin at diff times in flower and at diff extreemes like i listed above.
> ...


nice to learn some more about how the whole hermie self polination works in different ways.  seems intresting. boy i would hate to have buds full of seed. lol.  a few a joint would be ok.  but i will try my best to control as much as humanly possible.  mother nature will have the final say in the end.  cant hurt to try.  whats the worst that can happen?  no seeds sprout?, there all males?, or they all hermie?, theres a chance i may get 1 f from all this.  its penut butta jelly time.....    thanks for the response.  very insightful.


----------



## BkPhate (Aug 30, 2009)

Even if it is a hermie, keep it and it will be a learning experience.  
I have a closet full myself, some of which I have already harvested and did not turn out bad at all. Enjoy the process my friend and the rewards are endless.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

thans bk. good thing i have some ladies flowering right now to keep me busy while these dank seeds germ.  i rolled another doobie, and didnt find anymore.  i have about 2.5 grams left. ill break it up now to see if theres any in there. brb


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

well i went through the rest of the bag, found one nice viable one and one not.  so here they are germing. well see.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 30, 2009)

Your seeds could have come from a hermie pollinating a female resulting in a fem seed. I have gotten some fem seeds in bud. They all turned out female and no hermies. They are trainwreck x kush grown in my sig. It is worth a try just keep an eye out. Keeping your growing conditions perfect can also minimize any hermies. Good Luck


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Your seeds could have come from a hermie pollinating a female resulting in a fem seed. I have gotten some fem seeds in bud. They all turned out female and no hermies. They are trainwreck x kush grown in my sig. It is worth a try just keep an eye out. Keeping your growing conditions perfect can also minimize any hermies. Good Luck


thanks kas. i like to hear things like that. right now the seeds are in a paper towel, in a ziplock, thats in a drawer. i hope they germ.  should i put them outside in the 90 plus degree temps to help germing?  i dont have a heating pad.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Your seeds could have come from a hermie pollinating a female resulting in a fem seed.



That is still a hermie seed--not a fem seed.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That is still a hermie seed--not a fem seed.


never said it wasnt. you ok?:argue: :hairpull: :angrywife: :hitchair: :giggle: not sure what your getting at, but you seem a lil heated.  i dont care what kinda seed it is. its a seed, and i will try to grow it out either way.  thanks for your input.:ignore:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 30, 2009)

What she is saying is... Hemies procreate hermies, enough said. I wish you luck on your grow of an unknown bagseed, but don't get your hopes up. In no way am I putting you down but I for one am with her... Death to all hermies


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 30, 2009)

A fem seed is made by crossing a female plant forced to hermie and crossed with a female plant. There are many ways to force a plant to hermie. At least that is what soma says. He prefers to stress plant rather than to use chemicals like gibberilic. The effect is the same a femmed seed. Any female can hermie if stressed the right way. If you leave a plant too long in flower it will hermie. If the hermi donor hermied easily than you will get probably get a plant that hermies easy. If extreme stress was needed to hermie the donor then the seeds will probably carry that trait. If there is another way to make fem seeds I haven't read about it so please direct me where to read about it.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 31, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> thanks kas. i like to hear things like that. right now the seeds are in a paper towel, in a ziplock, thats in a drawer. i hope they germ.  should i put them outside in the 90 plus degree temps to help germing?  i dont have a heating pad.


 
Don't put your seeds in the sun. Put them in a warm dark place. I don't use the paper towel method but there are many talented growers here that do.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2009)

> A fem seed is made by crossing a female plant forced to hermie and crossed with a female plant. There are many ways to force a plant to hermie. At least that is what soma says. He prefers to stress plant rather than to use chemicals like gibberilic. The effect is the same a femmed seed. Any female can hermie if stressed the right way. If you leave a plant too long in flower it will hermie. If the hermi donor hermied easily than you will get probably get a plant that hermies easy. If extreme stress was needed to hermie the donor then the seeds will probably carry that trait. If there is another way to make fem seeds I haven't read about it so please direct me where to read about it.



This is EXACTLY the type of mythical mis-advice that further procreates the hermie genetics into a gene pool where the "good" and "conscientious" breeders have dedicated decades trying to eliminate that _undesirable_ trait/characteristic. 
Those are _hermaphrodite_ seeds. 
Neither plant was stress tested for stability. You have essentially _selectively bred *for*_ that characteristic.  You are further imbedding, polluting that line with undesirable genetics.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Any female can hermie if stressed the right way. If you leave a plant too long in flower it will hermie.


 
Wrong


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Aug 31, 2009)

your over paying if you ask me, that stuff should be $140 a oz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2009)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> never said it wasnt. you ok?:argue: :hairpull: :angrywife: :hitchair: :giggle: not sure what your getting at, but you seem a lil heated.  i dont care what kinda seed it is. its a seed, and i will try to grow it out either way.  thanks for your input.:ignore:



This wasn't directed at you, that is why I quoted kasgrow.  What I am getting at is that hermies procreate hermies.   Planting hermies pollutes the gene pool and helps perpetuate a very undesirable characterist.  

You can bash me over the head, put your fingers in your ears, and ignore what I have said, but that does not change the facts.  You _*should*_ care what kind of seed it is--any responsible concsiencous grower would...


----------



## frankcos (Aug 31, 2009)

Death To Hermies!!


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 31, 2009)

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> your over paying if you ask me, that stuff should be $140 a oz


how can you say that? n/m this topic has gone far enough.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is one of the authors that I get my info from. 


hxxp://hightimes.com/grow/soma/622

I know many people don't like fem seeds and that is cool. I understand why and I agree to some of it. I would just like somebody to direct me to something that explains another way to make fem seeds. Yes, you have to use the most stable seeds possible to make the most stable plants. I have and still use fem seeds along with standard seeds. I have standard seeds from popular breeders hermie before fem seeds. Everybody has an opinion and that is cool. I would like to see some links to some facts. Maybe soma is full of it and I am using the wrong point of reference but nobody has given me any other. Educate me with facts and not opinion. I have been growing a long time so I am not just talking from books. I know there are more than a few of you with even more knowledge and growing time and I respect the opinions of many of you but back it up for us please.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 31, 2009)

nice read.  by the way, one of my "hermie" seeds is cracking, will check in the am.


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

only had 1 come up like this so far well see.


----------



## BkPhate (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks good man! I am excited for you!
(My closet full of hermies is great, I dont mind picking out the seeds, it's almost free !)


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Here is one of the authors that I get my info from.
> 
> 
> hxxp://hightimes.com/grow/soma/622
> ...



hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/psquprac.htm *<-------*
and hXXp://www.dobermann-review.com/info/genetics/mendels_genetic_laws2.htm


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.hobart.k12.in.us/jkousen/Biology/psquprac.htm *<-------*
> and hXXp://www.dobermann-review.com/info/genetics/mendels_genetic_laws2.htm



 Ok I read the links and I didn't see anything about how fem cannabis seeds are made. I understand genetics and how they are crossed. How does that explain how fem seeds are made?  How are they made if not by causing a female plant to herm and taking the pollen to fertilize a female plant? I wasn't questioning how genetics are passed that is common knowledge. I was talking about how fem seeds are made. I know that a plant will carry genes from it's parents. I have done a lot of breeding. That doesn't change the way fem seeds are made though. Are fem seeds made some other way than causing a female plant to herm for the pollen, whether it be through condition stress or chemical stress? I wouldn't cross a plant that hermies easily with another plant because I know that the seeds will hermie easy.
 NO Offense Hick, I have nothing but respect for you and your views, but I am not questioning how genetics are passed but how fem seeds are made if not the ways stated. I have made my own fem seeds with no problems with hermies using some of the methods I referred to.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have a pure female seed it will not hermie under any condition, what your talking about doing is why they have hermies all over the place now.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 18, 2009)

gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> If you have a pure female seed it will not hermie under any condition, what your talking about doing is why they have hermies all over the place now.


Actualy there are hermies because cannabis plants react to stress by herming to ensure the survival of their genes. Most sativa strains and a lot indica strains will hermie as a stress reaction. Google it and you will see what I am talking about. Read it in the words of famous breeders, it is common knowledge. I have been growing an Arjans haze #3 for years now with no hermies. It is a fem seed.  I have had the same results with other fem seeds. I have grown out many of the seeds in my journal with no problems.  If fem seeds are breed right they can be very stable. Check out my grow journal and the soma link in my previous post.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2009)

they are made from hermies.. they further ingrain/proliferate the characteristic into the gene pool. 
Something the _*BREEDERS*_ not 'pollenchuckers/seedmakers', but the _breeders_ that worked diligently to bring us the superior potent strains that we are privileged to be growing today, worked hard to eliminate from the pool. 
Why?.. becuase they knew it is an 'undesirable' characteristic/trait, when trying to grow "top quality" drug grade mj.  
  I will agree, 'to a point'.. in that "if" properly bred, they serve a purpose. For example a S1 in an attempt to "save" a particular, special or rare phenotype. For "femminisation", the plant should be "stress tested" as GSXR says above, to determine IS a _true_ female... one that will 'not' hermie under environmental stress. THEN.. 'that' female should be treated with GA or silver thiosulfate. The pollen collected from the staminate flowers resulting from the treatment, can then be used on another clone of "that" true female, to produce "femminised" seeds. 
  Any use of environmentally stress induced hermies, "IMHO", should never be used.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 19, 2009)

A female plant hermies when treated chemically too. That is how the male pollen sacks come about. If it is a true female then it can't make pollen without being hermied. Yes, I totally agree that if you are breeding you should stress test the plants to find a female that is most resistant to hermie but in the end the female must produce male pollen to make fem seeds from another female. I never suggested the original poster breed his unknown seeds I only suggested that if that is what he has he should grow it and see what he gets.  
A hermie is not the end of the world you just want to keep it from pollinating your plants. Growing a seed to find out what it is is not causing hermies to take over the world. The original cut of trainwreck was known for how easy it hermied until some breeders that were not afraid to work with a hermie breed it out of the seeds available now. Breeding is taking plants desirable traits and breeding out the undesirable traits. That is how drug forms of cannabis were made, through human intervention. In most cases todays stable strains were breed to be that way but they came from seed that was not so stable. 
 What gsxr said is that a true female will not hermie which is wrong. If you treat it with the chemicals you quoted and others it will hermie. Doing what I have said is not what causes hermie seeds to be all over the place. Creating hermie seeds and passing hermie seeds around are what cause them to be all over. You can grow a so called true female plant but if it is hemp it is useless. It is all about responsible breeding and seed spreading. Anybody can create seeds but it takes somebody that knows how to breed to make proper seeds. I respect your opinion about stressed induced hermies not being used to make fem seeds. I make them sometimes for my personal use but I am not selling them or even giving them away nor do I suggest it. I was only stating how fem seeds are made. Again it is by stress either environmental or chemical. Some professional seed breeders like soma use environmental stress and other breeders use chemicals but they are all made by inducing a female to hermie.


----------

